# 1" Threaded Headsets Recommendations



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm building up a kilot TT frameset I got for free! Came with the, I think, stock headset and a stem. I won't be using either. 

Can't find any info on the headset, just says "power pro" on the top plastic part. But it sucks. Movement is very rough after taking it off and reinstalling with a good amount of lube. you can hear the bearings working. 

So I'm looking for a good upgrade even and I really haven't had much luck finding much for 1" threaded headsets outside of the standards, tange passage/levin and the like. 

I was hoping to find a sealed headset, but really not much to choose from. And yes, I'm excluding the likes of Hatta and chris king because that kind of money would be rediculous for this build. 

Any suggestions? I might end up just going with a tange levin as I have one on another retro ride and it does work great, was just looking for something different.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Sometimes you can find well-cared-for DuraAce or 600/Ultegra on eBay or in a bikeshop parts bin. Find the ones using sealed bearings, because you can replace those with aftermarket sets for less than twenty bucks. So many migrate to threadless that you can find these old headsets easily.

I'm betting you can do it all for less than $50.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Origin 8...Very nice. cartridge bearings and a good price..and a huge plus is comes with both 26.4 and 27.0 races

HEADSET Origin-8 PRO THRD 1in CART-BRG SL (72774354931) | eBay


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm actually following a shimano 600 on ebay now. I'll check out the origin 8. btw, just saw your updated VISP Dave, looking even better, solid build. gave me an idea for my bars... thanks.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a source for a couple of NOS Dura Ace headsets with cartridge bearings. Also NOS American Classic lock tight headset.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

king.


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Origin 8...Very nice. cartridge bearings and a good price..and a huge plus is comes with both 26.4 and 27.0 races
> 
> HEADSET Origin-8 PRO THRD 1in CART-BRG SL (72774354931) | eBay


^^What he said. I've used 2 origin threaded headsets with no issues and they are of excellent value.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

FatTireFred said:


> king.


This.....I went with Chris King and an Origin 8 stem (2 bolt quill)


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

looked at the origin 8, stack height is a little to tall at 4.2mm. my current is at 3.8cm. 

with the current stack, looks like the only reals options are the tange and shimano's. the rest seem to be over 4.0cm.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

actually it appears that the king has an "optional" "grip nut" that allows varying stack height s to 38 unless i am mistaken, The 2 nut appears to be 37.4 only?

edit: sorry I missed the line about excluding the King due to the price. Sorry


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Another option. 3.7 cm stack height.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

to me a frameset includes a fork, otherwise it is just a frame :wink: 
so op...my question is: 
did your "frameset" come with a fork & if so, is it threaded? 
because stock Kilo tt has1" threadless fork & headset (at least recent models do)
if yours did not come with oem fork or you are buying a new one...never mind :blush2:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The Origin-8, while really nice, does have a "tall" stack height. I've got a Tange Levin in my fixed and it's sweet. Really a "knockoff" of the old Campy steel.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Love Commander nailed it with the Velo-Orange. If the Tange isn't swanky enough, the Velo is the next step before the Chris King/boutique/Hatta stuff, unless you want to spend weeks sleuthing on E-bay for something really nice with typos in the listing so no one else finds it.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

typos are an ebayers best friend. 

VO headsets seem to be all over the 4.0 stack. I do like those, nice finish work? do they perform and last as well as they look?


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

bam! thanks love commander, and thanks urban for the notice that made me look again. I looked at that post the first time after waking up and didn't notice the hyper text. Looks great.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

VO pretty much puts out quality products, I've never been unhappy with what I've gotten from them. Good customer service, too.

FWIW, I have their 1-1/8" threadless on 2 bikes and am very pleased with it. Good quality, good finish, and the bearings are nice and smooth. They're cartridge bearings, though. Not the roller bearings that I linked to above. Each only has a little over a year's worth of riding on them, though.

OTOH, I had a Tange-Levin caged-ball bearing threaded headset on my old Spicer for 3 or so years with no problems at all. Just had to clean and repack the bearings every now and then, which you seem to be familiar with from what you wrote earlier. I may be mistaken, but I believe that also has the stack height you want.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I actually really like the Tange Levin. Its amazing smooth and an incredibly simple install. I was just thinking a sealed cartridge would be nice. but I'll probably go Levin again if I don't find something soon that will get me a sealed mechanism. 

thanks all though. Good suggestions...


----------



## danka24 (Jul 21, 2006)

IRD Technoglide, sealed.

Tange makes it for them.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Origin 8...Very nice. cartridge bearings and a good price..and a huge plus is comes with both 26.4 and 27.0 races
> 
> HEADSET Origin-8 PRO THRD 1in CART-BRG SL (72774354931) | eBay


That is what I do. I actually just ordered a threadless one for my bike. They are tough and cheap: two things that are great especially if you are using a 1" steel fork.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

hmmm, Origin 8. Yeah, sealed cartridge is the goal. Thanks!


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Threaded:
Chris King GripNut
Chris King 2Nut

Threadless:
Chris King NoThreadSet


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

*I tend to make things harder than they need to be.*

well, I put on a shimano 600 arabesque that I thought I had gotten rid of long ago, and... the stack is too high. 

Here's the pic with it tightened up as much as it's going to go. too short, huh?

Aren't the shimano 600's, as most 80's shimano headsets, supposed to have a stack of about 3.7?

My bad for not even measuring the stack of the 600 before installing! I just had it in my head that the stack was at 3.7. 

I'm prepared to splash out on a chrome fork with more thread rather than deal with uninstalling and installing a new one... I hate doing headsets. 

I'm open to most forms of ridicule. just leave my mom out of this.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

To the OP. Have you decided on a headset as of yet? I am in the same boat right now, need to source a threaded headset for a 1990 Concorde frame. What did you measure the fork tube at prior to installing the headset pictured? Mine measures 32mm sticking up from the head tube.


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

I ended up using a Tange Levin Headset. Check the upper stack, I don't remember off hand what it was, but it worked with mine.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

*Agree*



Elpimpo said:


> Threaded:
> Chris King GripNut
> Chris King 2Nut
> 
> ...


After your OEM headset fails, freezes, autopilot, pitted etc...I would definitely go with Chris King Headset. Not unreasonably expensive and will last forever. After my DuraAce headset pitted, I put in CK, and it has been perfect for 5 years so far.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Go with Chris King...you won't be disappointed.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

hey all...origin8 1" headsets suck - mine is toast after just a few months :sad:

am beginning my quest for a replacement...can any of the chris king fanbois here tell me more about their bearings?


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Agree on the Chris King!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

markaitch said:


> hey all...origin8 1" headsets suck - mine is toast after just a few months :sad:
> 
> am beginning my quest for a replacement...can any of the chris king fanbois here tell me more about their bearings?


What do you want to know?
They last forever.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have Chris King on my waterford....I suspect it will last forever..and it is as good looking as it is good.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Touch0Gray said:


> I have Chris King on my waterford....I suspect it will last forever..and it is as good looking as it is good. .JPG[/img]


Logos are not lined up.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

tihsepa said:


> Logos are not lined up.


would have been if I had installed it......however, I have decided to keep it like that to remind me that no one else is perfect....lol


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Touch0Gray said:


> would have been if I had installed it......however, I have decided to keep it like that to remind me that no one else is perfect....lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Just remember there are two different 1" threaded headset standards make sure you get the correct one
for your frame and fork.


----------

